# Koi teich? im Wintergarten



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

moin moin alle zusammen,

ich habe einen recht großen Wintergarten, 
nun überlege ich dort auch einen Teich anzulegen (ich hab schon einen
kleinen Teich neben der Terasse ca. 1700 Liter Pflanzen und ein paar __ Moderlieschen)

Das problem mit dem zufrieren hab ich im Wintergarten nicht, da waren letztes Jahr immer + grade auch bei nacht, zu not kommt ein kleiner 
Gaßheizer rein. Als platz dachte ich so an 3 x 3 Meter, wie tief muss der
Teich denn sein? Und wieviele Fische könnte ich einsetzen?

Und was für ne Filteranlage sollte ich nehmen? Und wie hoch ist in etwa der Stromverbrauch dafür??


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Hawkens
Ein Teich im Wintergarten ist natürlich das Null Plus Ultra.
Ich denke du denkst an eine Hochteich,also an einen der auf
dem Boden steht, oder? Da würde ich an ca 1mtr höhe denken.
In dieser Größe gibt es schon Preiswerte Fertigteiche,die 
man außen schön verkleiden kann.
Als Filter hat man viele möglichkeiten selbermachen fertig kaufen.
Also bei ca 9m³ Teichwasser würde ich maximal 5 bis 6 Koi einsetzen.
bei mehr kann es schon zu problemen kommen,man sollte sich immer vor Augen
halten,das auch ein Koi der mit 10cm größe gekauft wird in ca 2 jahren schon
 eine größe von ca 40 bis 50 cm erreichen kann
Das gute bei einem Innenteich ist, das nicht so viel Schadstoffe in den 
Teich eingetragen werden,wie Pollen, also alle Stoffe die der Wind so in einen Teich weht.
Erzähle mal mehr was Du dir so vorstellst und wie der Raum zur Zeit aussieht.
paul


----------

